

Show HN: We're building graphs of Hurricane Sandy with pressureNET - cryptoz
http://www.cumulonimbus.ca/pressurenet-2-1/?onemoretime

======
cryptoz
pressureNET is our open source barometer network for Android - some phones and
tablets have barometers that enable us to build a global network. We're
looking to use the data to improve short-term local weather prediction.

You can see all of the source code on github at
<http://github.com/JacobSheehy> and of course you can download pressureNET on
Google Play:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

